# I'm back - again!!



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hello gang, I just thought that I'd pop back in and say Hi (again!) and let you know that I'm still alive and kicking - just! I still have my Purple TTR and have just started to wake her up from her winter hibernation and to also show you my new acquisition which replaces my A6 Le mans.

I saw this Sprint Blue A7 Black Edition and just fell in love with it as soon as I saw it. As it was already sitting in the showroom then the changeover was very quick and I picked it up on Thursday lunchtime. It has most of the wobbly bits (including gorgeous 21" Rotor wheels and I'm really happy with it so far.

Here are a few pics:


















































































I love driving this car, everything just seems to fall to hand, it can be an extremely comfy cruiser or it can show a bit of grunt when needed even in these early days - it's only done 120 miles so far but a trip to Cornwall this weekend will loosen a few things up.

Hope you're all keeping well and cheers for now,
Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back again :lol: the A7 looks well 8)


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome back graham, don't worry, feck all happens on the forum now so you haven't missed anything.

The a7 looks massive ! Stunning colour though.

Missed your TTR on here, was one of the best on here IMO.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Very nice.

I wouldn't want your tyre bill though


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Who are you? :wink:

Love the colour of the A7. 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

What a good looking motor, love the colour, enjoy


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Who are you? :wink:
> 
> Hehe! Cheeky bugger. :wink:
> 
> Love the colour of the A7. 8)


Thanks Richard - it's my favourite Audi colour.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

mwad said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I wouldn't want your tyre bill though


That's good then because you won't be getting it! :lol: They're sure going to be expensive but as long as I budget for them then there shouldn't be a problem, I'm hoping that they are going to last at least a year and if they do then that's fine.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> Welcome back graham, don't worry, feck all happens on the forum now so you haven't missed anything.
> 
> The a7 looks massive ! Stunning colour though.
> 
> Missed your TTR on here, was one of the best on here IMO.


Cheers buddy, the TTR still looks the same - I only did one like in it last year, to the MoT station and back but I hope to use it a bit more than that this year.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

davelincs said:


> What a good looking motor, love the colour, enjoy


Oh I will don't worry!! :wink:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey Graham, where have you been hiding?!!

Congrats on the new motor - have to say that's one of the first A7s I've liked the look of - stunning colour and wheels 8)

Hope to see you soon - maybe we need another Kneesworth meet to celebrate your return


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hi G, hope you're well!

Welcome to the "Audi S-Line on silly big Rotors & lots of toys luxury barge" club! 

Here's what I've been running around in since June last year...










Interesting that they seem to have lifted the entire A6 interior for the A7. It looks identical...










[smiley=book2.gif]

Cheers


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Bloody hell has spring sprung, first Graham returns and now good old Kev.  All we need now is Gazza and Jan?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Bloody hell has spring sprung, first Graham returns and now good old Kev.  All we need now is Gazza and Jan?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome back Graham, nice choice and colour on the A7.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Welcome back Graham.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Hi Mate


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Hi G, hope you're well!
> 
> Welcome to the "Audi S-Line on silly big Rotors & lots of toys luxury barge" club!
> 
> ...


Hi Kev,
Yep, it's an A6 + 1 

Loving mine so far and going for a long trip at the weekend so that should give it a good shakedown.

I also hear that congratulations are in order too - a bit late I know but the thought was there. :wink:

Cheers for now,
Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks people for the welcome back, it's much appreciated and maybe, just maybe I might even take the TTR out for a play this year. 

Graham


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well that certainly looks fabulous! 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks Nick. I drove it for a long weekend in Cornwall this weekend and I have to admit that it really is a superb car, great on the motorways and also the twisty, small lanes in Cornwall, it was just a great drive across the whole range. It sound so bizarre to comment on how impressed I was with the Audi Sat Nav, with all the other functions this car has it was a really nice surprise to be able to put destinations in and it actually got you there. I put in the Home destination before we set off to home today which was at 10.00am and it indicated that the ET would be at 3.29pm - what time did we arrive home? 3.29pm.   How spooky was that.

Typically though, as soon as I got home the first thing I did was to give it a wash and a hoover. 

Graham


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Beautiful mate! Hope all is well?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks good Graham

My B7 RS4 was Sprint Blue & is still one of my all time favourite colours. Seen a couple of Q7's in Sprint & even with the hugeness they still look good & certainly turn heads.

Incoming replacement M5 will be Monte Carlo Blue which although not the same as Sprint, isn't too distant in colour.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

caney said:


> Beautiful mate! Hope all is well?


Thanks Steve, yeah I'm OK - for my age. :?

Graham


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Looking good - I love Sprint Blue 8)



kmpowell said:


> Welcome to the "Audi S-Line on silly big Rotors & lots of toys luxury barge" club!


I also joined the "Audi barge on big wheels and lots of toys" club today. B8 S4  (not Sprint Blue though [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Neil said:


> Looking good - I love Sprint Blue 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good choice Neil!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful mate! Hope all is well?
> ...


 we're all getting older mate! The 1st meet i attended i was 34, i'm 45 now


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Thought I'd pop by and say hello too.

Congrats on all the fatboy barges chaps. Must be an age thing!

Bucking the trend, my cars have got smaller as the kids have come on board.

Awaiting a new Golf R, all boxes ticked, although I suspect that it will fit within an A7 wheel. 

Hope all is well chez vous...


----------

